# gcc 4.1.1

## Noss

Después de emerger el gcc qué hay que hacer? Hay quien me dice que haga esto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml

y hay quien me dice que use gcc-eselect

Está alguno decraped? cuál es el que se debe usar ahora y porque'? cómo se usa?

Gracias un saludo

----------

## kropotkin

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Después de emerger el gcc qué hay que hacer? Hay quien me dice que haga esto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml
> 
> y hay quien me dice que use gcc-eselect
> 
> Está alguno decraped? cuál es el que se debe usar ahora y porque'? cómo se usa?
> ...

 

yo optaria por el de la documentacin oficial..

gcc-conf.

saludos.

----------

## Stolz

```
# emerge -u gcc

# gcc-config XXXXXX

# source /etc/profile

# fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.6

# emerge -1 libtool

# emerge -e system

# emerge -e world
```

Siendo XXXXXX la salida del comando gcc-config -l que haga referencia al nuevo GCC.

Tienes muy bien explicado el por qué de los comandos en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-493662.html aunque un buen motivo para no usar eselect (supongo que con gcc-select te refieres a eselect), al menos en mi caso, es que el probre no tiene ni idea de la existencia del nuevo GCC.

----------

## esculapio

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -u gcc
> 
> ...

 

Yo le agregaria hacer "emerge -e system" dos veces    :Cool:   Ya llevo 24 horas actualizando mas de mil paquetes  :Confused:  y recien voy por los 300.

----------

## achaw

Uh, probablemente me haya mandado una macana. Yo actualize GCC simplemente haciendo un emerge gcc y luego cambiando de version con gcc config, en realidad gcc fue uno de los primeros paquetes que actualize (no el primero), y compile la mayoria del resto con este, despues de instalar el livecd...Por ahora estoy sin problemas, me gustaria saber si me va a traer dolores de cabeza y como solucionarlo en el caso de que sea asi....

(Todo por pasar por alto la doc o leer doc antigua)

Saludos

----------

## kabutor

no me puedo creer que haya q recompilar todo el world..

----------

## Stolz

 *esculapio wrote:*   

> Yo le agregaria hacer "emerge -e system" dos veces     Ya llevo 24 horas actualizando mas de mil paquetes  y recien voy por los 300.

 

Ya se emerge system dos veces, recueda que world incluye a system.

 *achaw wrote:*   

> me gustaria saber si me va a traer dolores de cabeza y como solucionarlo en el caso de que sea asi....

 

Pues parece que sí, que es muy posible que tengas problemas a juzgar por lo dicho en el hilo del enlace que di antes. Como mínimo deberías de reemerge system para asegurarte de que el toolchain está bien.

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> no me puedo creer que haya q recompilar todo el world..

 

Se que es es un gran trastorno, pero insisto, esa la forma adecuada de hacerlo. Emerger system es para asegurarse de que el toolchan está reconstruido con el nuevo GCC y no tener problemas a la hora de compilar nuevos paquetes. Remerger world es para asegurarse de que la reconstrucción de system ha dado como resultado un toolchain sano, por lo que yo no lo veo tan necesario, pero 'los que saben' lo recomiendan  :Smile: .

Por lo visto, los cambios en ABI de GCC hacen necesarios estos pasos, solo por esta vez, no va a ser la tónica habitual para futuras actualizaciones, que serán mas similares a las de otras veces.

----------

## Ferdy

El world es sobre todo (no es la única razón) necesario si planeas quitar los compiladores antiguos.

- ferdy

----------

## pacho2

Entonces, si voy a hacer emerge -e world, ¿no es necesario hacer emerge -e system?

Saludos y gracias por la información

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Entonces, si voy a hacer emerge -e world, ¿no es necesario hacer emerge -e system? 

 

Nadie dijo eso. La documentación es clara system y luego world.

- ferdy

----------

## pacho2

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Entonces, si voy a hacer emerge -e world, ¿no es necesario hacer emerge -e system?  
> 
> Nadie dijo eso. La documentación es clara system y luego world.
> 
> - ferdy

 

Es lo que estaba haciendo. Perdonad, tenía que irme y leí rápido uno de los posts de aquí

Lo siento   :Embarassed: 

De todos modos, gracias por responder  :Smile: 

----------

## kropotkin

ya que se esta hablando sobre gcc 4.1.1   :Laughing: 

¿donde puedo buscar que cambios notare yo como un usuario comun y corriente el usar la vercion 4 gcc y no la 3?

¿compilara más rapido?

¿compilara los paquetes más optimizados?

¿podra alomejor agregar CFLAGS más agresivas, o con menor riesgo?

En que notare los cambio, recordando porsupuesto, que soy solo un simple usuario   :Laughing: 

Saludos.

----------

## pacho2

Lo veo interesante, me agrego  :Wink: 

Slaudos y gracias

----------

## Stolz

Sacado de http://gcc.gnu.org/

Cambios en la 4.0.X http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.0/changes.html

Cambios en la 4.1.X http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.1/changes.html

Sobres las ventajas, pues lo de compilar más rápido lo dudo. No se si soy yo que aprecio mal o es que realmente es así, pero siempre me parecen igual de lentos los compiladores y eso que los procesdores son cada vez más rápidos, pero repito, es algo subjetivo, no me he puesto a calcular nada   :Rolling Eyes: .   Optimizaciones, seguro que muchas se habrán incluido, según la nota de presa del release el nuevo GCC supone una gran mejora frente al viejo, otra cosa es que las notemos. Sobre las FLAGS agresivas, supongo que el tema está como siempre, si te dedicas a meter flags cuan ricer ignorante, sin tener ni idea de lo que se hace, seguramente sea contraproducente.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Noss

Ok y una vez hecho todos los pasos necesarios incluido el emerge -e system y emerge -e world. Cómo se está seguro que se está usando el gcc 4.1.1?  Es decir qué comando hay para saber que versión de gcc es la que se está usando ?

un saludo y gracias por todo como siempre nuestro moderador Stolz un crack!!!

Un saludo a todos!!

p.d en medio del emerge -e world se me apagó el equipo pero lo encendí y empecé el emerge -e world de cero parece que todo ha ido bien... qué creeis ? podría haberse jodido algo ?

----------

## Stolz

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Es decir qué comando hay para saber que versión de gcc es la que se está usando ?

 

Método ala Gentoo:

```
# gcc-config -l
```

El que acabe en un * verde es el que estás usando

Método tradicional

```
# gcc --version
```

 *Noss wrote:*   

> p.d en medio del emerge -e world se me apagó el equipo pero lo encendí y empecé el emerge -e world de cero parece que todo ha ido bien... qué creeis ? podría haberse jodido algo ?

 

Si se ha completado de nuevo no debería haber problemas. Para otra ocasión, ejecutar emerge --resume hubiese continuado por donde te quedaste  :Smile: 

----------

## Noss

 *Quote:*   

> Si se ha completado de nuevo no debería haber problemas. Para otra ocasión, ejecutar emerge --resume hubiese continuado por donde te quedaste 

 

Dios !!! que cazurro que soy coño!!. Nunca más olvidaré el emerge --resume  :Sad:  Menos mal que los dos cores se nota algo y solo tardó unas 6 ó 7 horas XDDD

----------

## kabutor

pues yo me estoy dando con algunos programas q no quieren compilar, qemu transcode libdv etc..

Si os pasa lo mismo, yo ahora lo que estoy haciendo es:

emerge --resume --skipfirst

para reanudar la compilacion y dejar para el final los problematicos.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

A mi de momento me está funcionando muy bien la cosa.

Solo han parado 2 aplicaciones:

sys-libs/db-4.2.52, con un problema con el javacc respecto a no se qué del CLASSPATH

y el mysql con un error tonto

Vamos, nada insalvable a base de buscar un poco.

Espero que el db no me de problemas por haberlo skipeado  :Rolling Eyes: 

Os dejo mi configuración del compilador en el make.conf, por si tenéis alguna sugerencia para un athlon XP 2700+  :Wink: :

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

----------

